# Triphala!



## ribena80 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh Triphala! How I love thee!This stuff is the best! I use these ones: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/brow....jsp?id=PL-7310 and no constipation at all...I'm regular! The side effects and the pain i get with laxatives are gone too!


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I read with interest what you posted about Triphala; how bad was your constipation? I cannot go at all unless I take alot of magnesium citrate pills; However, i have taken magnesium so long (20 Years), the mag is beginning to make me feel awful; i stopped taking Milk of Magnesia 10 years ago because it made me dizzy and weak; i found mag citrate pills on this forum and they work great but lately I am feeling like I did with MOM so I am looking for something else if possible; i have tried Miralax, even doubling the dose and that was worse than useless; it made me feel like i had to go, but i couldn't or i dribbled out one pencil tip size poop (sorry to be graphic).


----------



## ribena80 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've pretty much have had constipation all my life. I have inherited a very sensitive stomach from my father. Certain foods just clog up my system fast. I've been on several medications as well ranging from laxatives to antibiotics but because my gut is so sensitive it does more damage than good.Using Triphala is actually from Ayurveda, an ancient Indian herbal/medical practice. Whereas in the West, medicine is given to treat symptoms, Ayurveda gives herbs to balance the body. And people who practice Ayurveda believe that the gut/digestive system is actually the center of the body. So if something is wrong with that, it manifests itself otherwise.I highly recommend trying it. There are NO side effects. Triphala is made up of 3 dried fruits (sort of like how dried apricots can make you poo). I would start slow though. I just take 2 tablets at night. If you need more, take 1 or 2 in the morning. But I don't need to. For the first time in my life, I'm regular. Otherwise when I go off Triphala, within a week im so backed up! All i get is painful rabbit poo (little pellets) and I get gassy and bloated. It can get so uncomfortable and embarressing that I just want to stay home.Im sure different things work for different people. I also try to reduce my trigger foods. Bread and cheese is no good for me. I tested negative for Celiac but I still think I am sensitive to gluten. Anyways, give it a shot and see if it makes a difference. Won't hurt to. Let me know how it goes. But give it a week when first starting out to clear the toxicity in your system. And don't take any other laxatives/meds if you can.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for your quick reply; i really appreciate it; i think i will order the pills. I am always apprehensive taking anything new but i did a little research and i don't see any there are any bad side effects.


----------



## ohsherry (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information on Triphala! I was very intrigued as always, to try something new, I refuse to give up hope. Been dealing with IBS-C for going on 27 years now. Seen specialist who mostly did nothing more than check me out, tell me did not have anything wrong other than IBS and continue whatever I was doing!!! So after reading your post, went to amazon and ordred me a bottle which is on it's way as I type. I hope you do not mind a few more quesitons? I use citrucel every day....I assume I can continue that? Also, I also researched via yahoo on other opinions (after I purchased and it all supports your post too







. One of them said to take two hours after eating and 1/2 hour before bed? Is this what you do? It said to start slow with one pill (1000 mg) and increase as needed. I am pretty certain these directions would be for someone w/o IBS so did you start with two a night?Last did you purchase online or is there retail drugstores that carry Triphala?Thank you so very much for your help.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I've had constipation as long as you have; what do you take for it now and does it work? I have taken magnesium for 20 years; in the past few weeks i feel absolutely awful and i know it is the magnesium; i am going to the doctor to have my kidney function checked to see if there is a problem; i haven't felt this bad since i took milk of magnesia 10 years ago( i stopped because i made me feel weak and dizzy0: I take magnesium citrate pills (1400 mg) and up to now I didn't have a problem; if i don't take magnesium i am obstipated; completely unable to go to the bathroom; combine that with a large fibroid uterus and i can't stand more than one day of that pressure.


----------



## ohsherry (Oct 9, 2009)

Songbird, am so sorry your treatment is not working. I never tried magnesium. To be honest I have lost track of all I have used. Sometimes they seem to help and others not at all. I have recently tried the Phillips Colon Health, seemed to work good about the first month and by the second, I was back to "my normal". I usually run C so bad that at some point, usually a couple of months I get horrible cramps and D, guess the system just can't deal with it anymore. I did try a Rx the doctor gave me and seemed also to work and they pulled it off the market three weeks after I started. Your post caught my interest because of the fibroids. Two years ago I had surgery to remove some cantelope size fibroids. I was so hopeful that this was really my problem and not IBS. To be honest for the first two months after surgery I was wonderful. It must of been because I was so cleaned out for the surgery and then the meds for stool softner the doctor said was needed to not "undo" anything. Then I was back to my old self. But...the pain I got from pressure and being backed up is not where near as painful as it was before the fibroids. I would double over the pressure got so bad, so that at least has helped. I get really tired about every day my thoughts focusing around this. All that to say, the only thing I have taken that seems to be half way helpful is the Citrucel daily. I'll let you know if this Triphala helps. I hope your doctor appointment goes well.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I always wondered if i had a hysterectomy if my constipation would go away but I don't want a hysterectomy so I keep this huge uterus around; it is huge, the size of a 4 month pregnancy ( I am relatively thin and dress in a way you can't notice it is that big). I have several very large fibroids but am scared to death of surgery; I had doctors through the years tell me different things about whether the fibroids were causing and/or contributing to my severe constipation; some said yes, some said they didn't think so. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## valgal123 (Dec 26, 2009)

That is the same brand that I used to take several years ago. I loved it as well, but it stopped working after 3 months. I try it every 6 months hoping to see it work, but it doesn't. It was great while it lasted though. Oh Triphala how I MISS thee!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone else experienced awful symptoms whilst taking triphala? I started taking it a week ago and although my constipation _seems_ to be much better, I'm feeling absolutely awful. I don't feel as if I've had a bm at all, even though they've been more regular than they have for months. I'm incredibly nauseous, have horrendous cramps which kept me awake half the night yesterday and my stomach feels really full and gurgly. I'm sure it must be the triphala as I haven't done anything else differently and really shouldn't be feeling this bad. *sob*


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi claire louise. yes it does sound like it's the triphala that's making you feel so bad...sorry to hear that..i take triphala only occasionally (once or twice a month maybe) which is the only way i can get it to work for me. when i first tried it i took it daily. it worked fine the first day but not at all on the following days. i do notice though that when i take triphala it makes my reflux worse---about an hour after taking it i get the battery-acid-in-the-mouth taste usually followed by stomach pain and nausea. one of the ingredients in triphala is amla which has a whole lot of vitamin c in it -supposedly twenty times more c than an orange-and i think this is what's causing these side effects for me. i usually feel a bit better in several hours or so. maybe you might want to stop taking it for a while and see if that makes you feel better??....hope you feel better soon.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Annie, thanks so much for that. I feel a bit better today after not taking any of the triphala yesterday, so I'm sure that's what it is. The problem is that it was actually helping my constipation significantly, but it isn't worth it if I still feel so bad. I do wonder if a lower or less frequent dose would help, but I'm not sure what to adjust it to. I was taking one 250mg capsule a day (after dinner) for a week up until yesterday, and started feeling increasingly bad after about three days. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi,For those of you who have some luck with Triphala and Magnesium, may I suggest a product called Cleansmore. It is made by company called Renew Life. You can google Renew Life and their site will come up where you can order from them or find a store to buy it locally. It contains, magnesium, triphala, Rhubarb root, Slippery Elm, Aloe Leaf and Marshmallow root. The directions say to take 1 or 2 capsules at night, but for some reason, I find it works better for me if I take it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. Wait a couple of hours, then eat breakfast and usually within an hour or so of eating....you gotta go. Renew Life is a reputible company with many digestive products available.P.S. I don't work for them or anything.







, I'm a realtor. Rose


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Triphala did absolutely nothing for me except leave a taste of mud in my mouth.


----------



## Sony (Jun 15, 2010)

Triphala is like ...if you start taking it you will get used to it....i have used it already...and these kinda churans are harmfum for intestine also...isabgol is better solution...its natural fiber.


----------

